# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Редактирование BIN file

## Inc

Кто подскажет, как можно открыть BIN file так, чтобы можно было его прочитать и коечто в нем изменить. Когда я его открываю в notepad то вижу одну абракадабру.
Спасибо

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Доверьте это профессионалам.

----------


## Inc

А кому именно? Можно поконретней? И собственно почему? Разве это так сложно?

----------


## pig

Сложно. Надо знать формат этого двоичного файла, чтобы что-то там править. А форматов - как грязи. Что за файл и что вы там хотите поправить?

----------


## MOCT

> Кто подскажет, как можно открыть BIN file так, чтобы можно было его прочитать и коечто в нем изменить. Когда я его открываю в notepad то вижу одну абракадабру.


для этого используют 16-ричные редакторы (или hex-редакторы), например WinHex.

----------


## Inc

Спасибо за помощь. Нашел один редактор, hexact, классная штуковина. 
Теперь возникла другая проблема. Нужен 
1.конвертор ANSI и ANSII во что то "читаемое", типа unicode. 
2.конвертор txt в bin.
Подскажите господа, где такую или такие софтины взять?
Благодарю.

----------


## Sunix

1. не понял, ANSI & ASCII? с каких пор они нечитаемы? это две американские организации, кодировки которых поддерживают ну практически все-все-все компы и программы.
2. хм? еще больше не понял. что подразумевается под "bin"?

----------


## pig

Может, имеется в виду Bootfont.bin?

----------

